# How to modify a stock HDX



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently picked up a stock HDX. It is 13'4" with the 8 guides from factory. I would like to perhaps shorten it to 13' even. so I can straight cast it [with 5-6 oz]like my shorter "casting" fishing rods. I have longer 13' 6" casters that require a different cast to launch from the beach. Is there an easy way to pare down the tip perhaps without making drastic changes to the reel seat which is like at 33-34 on the factory rod. Has anybody already modified one and how did the changes work for you? Thanx Peix


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thats gonna be A LOT of rod for 5-6oz if you do anything to it.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I threw the full length 13'4" [with my reels and 6]at Hatteras Jacks about a year ago along with a kompressor SS and a CCLD 13 ftr. I actually liked the HDX the best. Couldn't load the Kompressor[too stiff for a straight cast], did like the white CC, Have since got a hold of a TT Sport That I like alot, but requires a sweeping cast at 13'6". TT Reel seat is like 28-30 and is low for me. So I have space above 30" to give so maybe HDX butt could be trimmed slightly, to keep the tip out of the sand on a straight cast. still new I need to take it to the beach with a set of coasters and try reels above the reel seat Thanx


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have an LDX that was 13'0. I had it cut from the butt to 12'6. It actually made it better for me casting.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

The HDX comes from Nick (Breakaway stock) either 13' with regular butt or 14' with tournament butt....both with same tip having 7 guides and a tip top. I've purchased several with a tournament butt and cut the butt back to make it 13'4" or 13'5".......so if yours is already 13'4" and factory tip (7 guides and tip top rather than 8 guides), then I can only assume someone has already cut the butt and you have a tournament butt. I would never cut the tip section of the HDX.......the LDX is a different story. The tournament butt is not only longer but also much stiffer. The HDX is a very light weight, cost effective casting machine, especially with a cut back tournament butt for fishing.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx for the clarification Dsurf. I will check it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

But...if the spigot ferrul is not seated all the way you will measure it a bit long...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys thanxs for the help. I had a chance to assemble the 2 pieces and then measure this morning It is like 13'1" with about an inch of the ferrule showing.13'4" must have been from measuring the sum of 2 separate pieces. I am afraid to try and tighten it any more for fear of breaking, or not being able to take apart. Reel seat is actually 32" to center and it has the black xflock smooth rubber so I guess it is the vanilla HDx. I thought the casting butts were all Bright blue,with no reel seat. That might be the next step if I can learn to throw this thing. Thanx for your help. Peix


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> Guys thanxs for the help. I had a chance to assemble the 2 pieces and then measure this morning It is like 13'1" with about an inch of the ferrule showing.13'4" must have been from measuring the sum of 2 separate pieces. I am afraid to try and tighten it any more for fear of breaking, or not being able to take apart. Reel seat is actually 32" to center and it has the black xflock smooth rubber so I guess it is the vanilla HDx. I* thought the casting butts were all Bright blue,with no reel seat.* That might be the next step if I can learn to throw this thing. Thanx for your help. Peix


Yep, sounds as if you have the non-tournament factory butt........ tournament butts come with no reel seat and no shrink/xflock......
There seems to be quite a variance in how it fits at the ferrule....I've had some tips that leave only 1/4"..not ideal.....others leave over an inch...not ideal either.......1/2 to 3/4" seems to be preferred as a starting point. Good luck with your setup.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you D-Surf, let me know if there is an extra blue butt collecting dust. Thanx to Big Mike and Rudde as well. Peix Out


----------

